# sql und count



## stonk (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
Hab ein kleines Problem mit dem COUNT Befehl in einem SQL-String...
Ich möchte folgendes:
Aus einer Tabelle eine Spalte rauslesen und alle gleichen Einträge zusammenzählen.

Habe nun folgendes probiert:

```
$query="SELECT COUNT(usr_id) FROM dorf";

$sql=mysql_query($query);

while($row = mysql_fetch_array($sql)) {
  echo $row['usr_id']."<br>";
}
```

Ich bekomme aber keine Daten raus...
Es erscheint auch keine Fehlermeldung!!
Hat jemand eine Idee was falsch ist und wie ich es lösen könnte?

Besten dank an alle!!
Gruss stonk


----------



## matdacat (12. Oktober 2005)

```
$query="SELECT COUNT(usr_id) AS counter FROM dorf";

$sql=mysql_query($query);

while($row = mysql_fetch_array($sql)) {
  echo $row['counter']."<br>";
}
```

Bin zwar kein PHP-Profi, aber so sollts hinhauen.


----------



## stonk (12. Oktober 2005)

Danke!!
Nun ist es aber immer noch nicht ganz so wie es sein sollte!
Es zählt jetzt einfach alle Einträge zusammen...
Ich möchte dass es nur die selben (inhaltlich gleichen) einträge zusammenzähle und dann nacheinander ausgibt.


----------



## matdacat (12. Oktober 2005)

Hm, du musst dir überlegen, was 'inhaltlich gleich' bedeutet. Und dann sieh dir das SQL-Kommando GROUP BY an: damit kannst anhand von Kritierien gruppieren und Gruppenbildnen.


----------



## stonk (12. Oktober 2005)

Hab mich mal ein wenig schlau gemacht mit dem GROUPED BY Befehl...
wir kommen der sache näher 
jetz sind alle gleichen einträge gruppiert... nun sollte ich nur noch wissen wie viele einträge es pro gruppe sind...
wie kann man das machen?
besten dank!!
gruss stonk


----------

